# How do I stop a horse from pawing?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

beau159 said:


> At this point, I think that is just going to be his one "quirk" that I'm going to have to put up with. It's a good thing I like him so much otherwise......


Some horses just seem to be 'die hard' paw-ers. From what I've been told, and see with one of my mares, if they won't stop after being hard tied for several hours, or hobbled, then they aren't going to. My mare is 14 and has been tied to a patience tree for up to 8 hrs at a time and will still paw to China. Since yours has front shoes on, probably won't do any damage to his hooves, but will dig a hole to China and back again. I make sure to throw down a 3/4" heavy duty mat where ever I'm going to tie Patti up. She is barefoot, but she'd destroy those ring mats too. As annoying as it is, I figure it's better than rearing, biting, kicking or setting back.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

Does he paw if another horse is tied up near him? Have you tried tying him in a location where he has good visibility of other horses? I get the idea the pawing may be from separation anxiety since you mentioned he does not do it when you are near.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Some horses just seem to be 'die hard' paw-ers. From what I've been told, and see with one of my mares, if they won't stop after being hard tied for several hours, or hobbled, then they aren't going to.



I'm kinda thinking this is the case. But we've got another couple months of riding to go .... so maybe he'll come around....




Hackamore said:


> Does he paw if another horse is tied up near him?


Nope, then he's fine. So I understand it's a buddy sour type of issue when I leave with his buddy, and he's still tied to the trailer. 

Now, he doesn't always paw constantly but he still paws a good deal. He does call out too.



Hackamore said:


> Have you tried tying him in a location where he has good visibility of other horses?


Doesn't help. Heck, there is another horse within 30 feet of him, and it doesn't help. My two horses are kept with one other horse in their particular pasture. My trailer is parked beside said pasture. So often, the other mare that is with them, will sometimes come "hangout" by Dexter while he's standing there. (but sometimes she doesn't). He still paws even if she is standing right there.


I also haul to shows or barrel races at least once a week. Of course there are horses all over the place. Still paws when I leave with my other horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't think that you can stop them altogether
I've got one that does it and we've been driven mad by her for 12 years now!!
If another horse is tied in the aisle getting attention she'll do it, if its time to come in or go out then she'll do it, if its feed time she'll do it....
If I stand by her stall then she'll stop but the moment I walk away she'll start again.
Cheri commented on a similar thread some years ago re. suggestions to use water pistols and even a suggestion to use a shock collar device, that these things might work when a handler is close by but when you go out of sight they'll start again.
Our mare does it in the paddock when she thinks its time to come in - every paddock she's been in has a hole by the gateway
Sorry - can't help but I can empathize


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel your pain as it is super annoying when they do that. How about tying a hay net so he has something to occupy him? Or even one of those salt licks on a string. My filly would do that in the stall, and I found putting some things around to take her mind off pawing helped - even if it was for a short time.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I would revisit the hobble training. First with front hobbles, then side line hobbles and finally using a 3-way hobble. The 3-way hobble should make it very difficult to rare up or paw. I do suggest introducing hobbles in a round pen with soft footing first incase the horse goes down and so the horse can learn to wear them and understand their legs are restricted.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

jaydee said:


> even a suggestion to use a shock collar device, that these things might work when a handler is close by but when you go out of sight they'll start again.


I've honestly thought about this, but yes, the problem is that when I leave, he will paw and I'm not there to correct him. 



cbar said:


> I feel your pain as it is super annoying when they do that. How about tying a hay net so he has something to occupy him? Or even one of those salt licks on a string.


I would prefer not to give him hay. They are on pasture 24/7 and he is an easy keeper ..... honestly part of his diet program is getting to stand at the trailer instead of eating!!

I do have one of those apple toys, and I'll try it, but I honestly don't think it will help it all. It's not that he's bored - he's just mad that his buddy is gone.



Hackamore said:


> I would revisit the hobble training. First with front hobbles, then side line hobbles and finally using a 3-way hobble. The 3-way hobble should make it very difficult to rare up or paw. I do suggest introducing hobbles in a round pen with soft footing first incase the horse goes down and so the horse can learn to wear them and understand their legs are restricted.


I don't have a 3-way hobble, but I would put money on it that he could still rear with a 3-way hobble. One of the things I like about him is he has shown to be insanely athletic.... which leaves no doubt in my mind that he could easily rear with a 3-way hobble. 

Plus .... I will NEVER hobble him unless I am there to watch him. I won't take my other horse out for a ride on the trail and leave him unattended with hobbles. So hobbles really was not one of my favorite ideas to begin with, but I had to try them because he was driving me bananas.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm working one who was one of those dig to china types. I get a handful of pebbles and sit out of her view while she is tied, and every time she paws I toss one at her. She hardly ever paws now, and if she starts all it takes is an "ah!" And she quits. May not work for every horse, but it worked for the neurotic tb. She is one that will stand quietly in hobbles all day long. As soon as they are off she would be pawing.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Someone made a suggestion for someone else just recently about this problem. Their suggestion was to tie something hard that would dangle just below the knee and when they pawed it would hit them in the shin. He can teach himself to stop pawing.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I was going to suggest the same as above. Handful of pebbles and hide out of site so he doesn't know you are there. When he paws, bing his butt with a pebble. Since he can't see it's you doing it, it won't be associated with you so it lasts while you are gone.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I've had a few like this. Most were cured with hobbles -- start in a sturdy pen with soft footing, and just drape the rope over the top of the pen so the horse thinks he's tied. Then if he rears or otherwise ends up in a wreck, he can fall clear. I've never had one do that, but better safe than sorry. Two were helped tremendously by kicking chains-- basically, you buckle a strap above the knee (I used a leather dog collar) and attach a length of mid-weight chain to it that comes to mid-cannon. Some people use a length of twine with a wood block on the end in lieu of the chain. The horse gets to pawing enthusiastically and raps himself with the chain. It usually puts an end to things pretty quickly. Another method I've seen used is to have your farrier spread the heels of an old horseshoe wide enough to barely fit over the horse's pastern. Horse paws, that shoe slides up and down and bangs his fetlocks and coronet and makes him realize pawing isn't all that much fun... Of course, this is only a solution that works when you have the device on. Some horses do learn that, but if it saves your trailer, it may be worth it. I'd suggest trialing these methods in a safe location with good footing. Some horses do not take kindly to having their habit interrupted. I've never tried it, but a gal I know cured her draft horse from pawing by strapping her dog's shock collar to the horse. When he'd paw, she'd zap him. She had it on a really mild setting, or maybe even just the vibration rather than an actual shock, but it worked well. For this horse, nothing else worked and he was facing eviction from the barn for digging holes, so it was a last resort. About once a year or so, he'll get started again (usually at a show when his teammate is in the cart class) so he'll need a reminder zap, but it worked really well. She started on the lowest setting and worked up until she found one that made him stop, but didn't cause a freak out. Pretty much the same reasoning as the pebble tossing-- stay out of sight so he doesn't realize it's you making the correction. 

One of those methods worked for all but one. One was such a die-hard pawer nothing would stop him for long. For him, it was a habit, not anxiety. He'd been kept in a show barn in a stall with zero turnout for years, and it was just the thing he learned to do to keep himself sane. He'd zone out and start pawing, and would work himself into a lather if he couldn't paw. For him, we finally just let him paw. He didn't do it any particular time, just if he was bored, so giving him some hay or something to do helped. I'd tie him where he could peer around the end of the trailer and watch the warmup ring at shows, etc. It was his default behavior when in a stall, so I kept him turned out as much as possible, and really only saw him do it during turnout if frustrated while waiting his turn at the water tank. 

For your horse, you may need to work on the anxiety issue before much else will be effective, because if you take his anxious outlet away, he'll substitute that with something else-- which is why you see the rearing with the hobbles. What happens if you ride this horse first until he's good and tired, then tie him and take the other horse away. At first, only a few feet and bring him back before the Pawer gets worried enough to start. Gradually increase the distance and time you remove the other horse. I have found that with most horses, pawing does go away once you really get them to relax. Pawing is generally from anxiety, and once the horse realizes that life is good, he will eventually stop.


----------



## Rebarider (Nov 18, 2014)

Like what kind of hard thing would you suggest, LoriF?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rebarider said:


> Like what kind of hard thing would you suggest, LoriF?


It was someone else's suggestion months ago and I can't remember. But, if I were to guess, it would be something hard enough to be really annoying to the horse but not so hard or abrasive that it would put a hole in it's leg or break it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh yeah, thought of one more-- one of my 4H kids rides a crafty POA with a penchant for pawing. His little habit is the reason his price was down where her family could afford him, because he's a really nice little show pony if you can get by the pawing issue when he's decided he's had enough of standing by the trailer -- he gets bored and starts banging away on whatever he can reach that's loud. She started hauling him with her mom when mom went to barrel races so she can work on his issue when he's not showing. She'll saddle and bridle the pony, then go sit in her lawn chair in the shade or in the trailer. Once she hears Ringo start banging away, she pulls the girth tight, gets on and puts his little butt to work. Lots of trotting and loping circles, figure 8's, etc. After 10 or 15 minutes, she'll bring him back to the trailer, loosen the cinch, and go have a seat. As soon as he starts up, back she goes to work him. He wasn't 100% cured the last time I saw him, but he was significantly better. I only heard him start pawing the trailer a couple of times at our last playday, when before, it would be near-constant any time he was tied. I think he's starting to get the message that pawing means he's going to have to go to work, so it's easier just to stand there. Might be worth a shot if you have someone to ride with periodically.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Subbing. I have a pawer. When she had front shoes she broke the concrete in the aisle of the barn. Among other things.She's worst in and around the trailer but will do it whenever tied alone. I hate it too!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Using the bent shoe or a dog collar, twine and block of wood above the knee does work BUT chronic pawers learn when they have it on and when they don't. However it will keep him from tearing up your trailer or digging a hole in the ground that you need to fill in everyday. So while it won't cure the issue itll keep him from tearing stuff and causing damage to himself.
I rode a barrel horse who was a chronic pawer, who had damaged his front left(his preferred pawing foot) pawing in an asphalt parking lot at a rodeo and required time off. Hobbles did work with him, he'd stand quietly. But as soon as they came off and you walked away back to pawing.



I too feel your pain, Stilts is this way and after 12 years I have given up, its his hole and Im done being mad over it. He hobbles good when I just having him on the grass in a work situation but he too will start rearing with them if hes tied to the trailer and he thinks hes being left, at a show or if hes fresh and anxious about the day ahead. Which honestly hes pretty much retired. I ship cattle or go brand and the stroll around down the road bareback but no more shows or long hard days outside.


I like Hackamores suggestion a bout a 3 way hobble. Yes, he will still be able to rear some but it won't be as easy as just front hobbles. Something to try but I think hes probably done it for years and he always will. He sounds like every other horse whos already been through the "hide behind the wall with a whip or throw rocks at them process".


If it was me, Id try to mange it more than try to fix it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I 'cured' Fergie in one session!


I was told to half fill a small water bottle, and wait out of sight, when she started pawing, sling it at her...so I did, it's a couple of stages up from pebbles, and it worked really well, it was loud, didn't hurt her, and I had a great shot...It was a one off fix, and she has stood quiet ever since....


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I had a yearling who was learning to stand tied, and tried pawing in a mud puddle.... cured him of that, and he never tried it again.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

TimWhit91 said:


> I'm working one who was one of those dig to china types. I get a handful of pebbles and sit out of her view while she is tied, and every time she paws I toss one at her. She hardly ever paws now, and if she starts all it takes is an "ah!" And she quits. May not work for every horse, but it worked for the neurotic tb. She is one that will stand quietly in hobbles all day long. As soon as they are off she would be pawing.


 This will work for Honey, its the same concept as the water pistol, tapping a whip on the floor, throwing brushes at her door etc but she'll still do it when no ones there, she's smart enough to know what time they get brought in, what time they get fed and when she's fed up of being outside in the flies/rain/snow and you can see her by the gate digging her hole. It doesn't bother her that the hole is full of muddy water in the rainy season. Even though she gets ignored she'll still do it!!
At least she doesn't do it in the trailer, Flo used to do it in the trailer when it was stationary but not when we were moving. It was like having one of those kids that's constantly asking 'are we there yet'


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

SilverMaple said:


> basically, you buckle a strap above the knee (I used a leather dog collar) and attach a length of mid-weight chain to it that comes to mid-cannon. Some people use a length of twine with a wood block on the end in lieu of the chain. The horse gets to pawing enthusiastically and raps himself with the chain. It usually puts an end to things pretty quickly.


Interesting idea. Might be worth trying. 



SilverMaple said:


> Another method I've seen used is to have your farrier spread the heels of an old horseshoe wide enough to barely fit over the horse's pastern. Horse paws, that shoe slides up and down and bangs his fetlocks and coronet and makes him realize pawing isn't all that much fun... Of course, this is only a solution that works when you have the device on.


Essentially like a pawing bracelet? I've seen them but I've never tried them. I wasn't sure if they actually worked or not.



SilverMaple said:


> What happens if you ride this horse first until he's good and tired, then tie him and take the other horse away.


It doesn't matter if I ride him first or my other horse first. 

Dexter is the type of horse that doesn't get tired. He'd keep going until he fell over dead. 



SilverMaple said:


> Pawing is generally from anxiety, and once the horse realizes that life is good, he will eventually stop.


Absolutely agree. However I wish he would realize that life is good!!!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah this horse will still paw in her stall if she isn't fed fast enough for her liking. But cured her from doing it when she is tied. So glad, she is enough of neurotic mess without the pawing.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes, the shoe works the same as a pawing bracelet. Works well for some horses, not for others.


----------



## Deodar (Apr 13, 2016)

Did this years ago, had a sweet mare who pawed. Attached a small piece of 2x4 to a strap with a short string. Buckled the strap above her knee, when she pawed it clunked her in the leg. She soon stopped.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

@GoldenHorse I did something similar! My mare got a bath and by the time we were done she was MAD (good girl but not always patient and it was a long bath). Put her on the cross ties and walked away and she started that angry “dig a hole to China” pawing. Well I corrected her a few times and she’d just start again. I saw a magazine behind her and rolled it up, snuck up behind her, and swatted her really hard. Jumped way in the air and has not done it again!

Not the best method (horse might kick, horses aren’t generally easy to sneak around she was just overly focused on the pawing- serves her right, horse may spook while tied, etc.) but it sure did the trick!! And no it wasn’t the nicest approach but I don’t do temper tantrums.


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, I also have a pawer. Was told years ago that pawing is a sign of resignation, they don't like what they are doing, but they know there is nothing they can do about it, so they paw. Mine is so stubborn she will paw until her feet are bruised and then continue pawing in the air. She is an equal opportunity pawer, so both front feet get sore. She does not have shoes, so it doesn't take long to bruise them. I have heard about the paw anklets, has anyone used them? how did they work?


----------

